# FOTN with the best foundation ever!



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 5, 2008)

I recently bought DiorSkin Forever Extreme Wear Flawless Makeup and I´m in love! I don´t have flawless skin, but this foundation makes me look like I have perfect skin!

FACE
Diorskin Forever foundation
The Body Shop Shimmer Waves Bronze
MAC Blushcreme Lilicent

EYES
Artdeco eye shadow base
brown and beige shade from The Shimmer Waves Bronze
MAC e/s Carbon
Bourjois Metallic black eye kohl
L´Oreal H.I.P. mascara (LOVE!) and Rimmel Extra Super Lash mascara

LIPS
a bit of foundation
Lipfusion clear


----------



## nunu (Jan 5, 2008)

you look gorgeous and that foundation looks like heaven!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_you look gorgeous and that foundation looks like heaven!_

 
thank you (btw, I am a secret admirer of your FOTDs!!!), and that foundation is heaven indeed. It´s expensive but so worth it cause I usually hate my skin, so foundation is something I definitely don´t mind spending $$ on


----------



## nunu (Jan 5, 2008)

aww thank you!!!! what type of skin do you have? i am loving your skin


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_aww thank you!!!! what type of skin do you have? i am loving your skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have oily skin, now finally clear (thanks to using Differin), but with some stubborn red spots from past breakouts on the sides of my cheeks (not sure if you can see that in the pics) They are hard to cover, but this foundation makes them almost invisible. I even add some  extra foundation on those spots with a concealer brush after I do my whole face.  

Lol, I just need to spread the love I guess. Go get a sample of this foundation ladies (that is if you need the coverage)


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow! You look fabulous!  Your skin is indeed flawless!  Love the lashes too.  I'll have to try that mascara.


----------



## entipy (Jan 5, 2008)

You look gorgeous, and your skin DOES look flawless!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 5, 2008)

your lashes look lovely!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 5, 2008)

You are gorgeous anyway! Why you are not a pro model is beyond me.
And the Foundation looks wonderful and natural.


----------



## silgava (Jan 5, 2008)

Your eyelashes are so long!!! I'm so jealous! I want them!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 5, 2008)

I adore dior foundations too. You look gorgeous!


----------



## Karlalarla (Jan 5, 2008)

You're beautiful, your skin is glowing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I love your eyes!


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 5, 2008)

You look gorgeous!  And your skin IS flawless!  
I was eyeing this fdtn earlier today,  didn't buy it b/c I bought a handful of their lippies.  Now, it looks like I'm going back for the fdtn!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 5, 2008)

You are so effin HOT girl!!! I miss seeing your pretty face around here!!  Your skin looks amazing


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 5, 2008)

i find it hard to believe that you don't have perfect skin it looks flawless.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2008)

oh my gosh I'm so glad you're back. One of my fave posters yay! 
You look gorgeous!


----------



## mandragora (Jan 5, 2008)

You look gorgeous. Your skin looks absolutely flawless.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 5, 2008)

Your skin is just glowing and flawless.  It doesn't hurt that you are beautiful!!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 5, 2008)

girls I should post a pic of me without makeup, my skintone is so uneven and blotchy! (dunno why, it has always been like that). And fair blondes like me look washed out with no makeup on.

But thanks for the compliments, girls. It´s all the makeup, believe me!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_oh my gosh I'm so glad you're back. One of my fave posters yay! 
You look gorgeous!_

 
aw thanks! I haven´t been putting a lot on my face lately, but since I got that Dior foundation getting ready is a lot of fun again.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 5, 2008)

you've been mia reacently lol glad to have you back and that foundation looks flawless...

p.s can i please have your lashes? hehe


----------



## XShear (Jan 5, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 5, 2008)

you are soo gorgeous..and ur lashes look amazing


----------



## Keysten (Jan 5, 2008)

You look amazing!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 5, 2008)

k so u r GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jan 5, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 5, 2008)

flawless skin! i definitly wanna try that foundation now! i use lancome and its a bit to heavy for me...im on benzamicyn...


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jan 5, 2008)

What colour did you use?


----------



## marreyes38 (Jan 5, 2008)

wow you look gorgeous im jealous...=[


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 5, 2008)

Love this! Love your lashes and yeah your foundation looks great!--just wrote it down so I can try it out lol.


----------



## frocher (Jan 5, 2008)

Your skin looks awesome!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice to see you post again! You look great as always, you know you're my specktra crush right?


----------



## ecberger (Jan 6, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## carolicious (Jan 6, 2008)

omg! when i saw this title, I thought... she can't be talking about the foundation I just bought right... and then I clicked it and see the words DiorSkin Forever.. and guess what! That is EXACTLY what I bought recently too, yesterday to be specific! and I am in love too!! It makes me look incredibly flawless without looking fake and it matches me perfectly! love love love!

what do you apply the foundation with? I used my 187 today but I'm going to try using my 190 tomorrow.

and oh, you are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## astronaut (Jan 6, 2008)

Long time no see! Uhhhhhhhhh gorgeous as always!!! You're so so so SO pretty


----------



## pichima (Jan 6, 2008)

you look flawless, glowing, gorgeoussss!!!

i love the brows and the lashes too^^
<3


----------



## Caffy (Jan 6, 2008)

just to point somethin' out! girl u don't even need makeup ^^ u are gorgeoussssssssssssss... !!!!!


----------



## Saints (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice to see you Andi, looking great as usual. Reminds me I still have to try using my shimmer waves as e/s


----------



## Jot (Jan 6, 2008)

you look beautiful


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carolicious* 

 
_omg! when i saw this title, I thought... she can't be talking about the foundation I just bought right... and then I clicked it and see the words DiorSkin Forever.. and guess what! That is EXACTLY what I bought recently too, yesterday to be specific! and I am in love too!! It makes me look incredibly flawless without looking fake and it matches me perfectly! love love love!

what do you apply the foundation with? I used my 187 today but I'm going to try using my 190 tomorrow.

and oh, you are absolutely gorgeous!!!_

 
yay, another DiorSkin Forever fan!
At first I used a sponge or just a regular cheap foundation brush to apply it, but then I used my MAC 187 and I just basically work in thin layers. It´s awesome!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 

 
_just to point somethin' out! girl u don't even need makeup ^^ u are gorgeoussssssssssssss... !!!!!_

 
lol trust me, I do. I look very innocent and blah with no makeup on. But thanks!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Nice to see you post again! You look great as always, you know you're my specktra crush right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
aww are you serious? Sweeet


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 6, 2008)

You look gorgeous as always!  The HIP mascara does NOT make my lashes look like that...lucky girl


----------



## Sarah (Jan 6, 2008)

as i said on MUT Andi you look gorgeous


----------



## NaturallyME (Jan 6, 2008)

u look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





U inspired me to do a little research and the deepest color this foundation comes in is unfortunately a dark beige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll try it at the counter though, I can't resist skin this flawless


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinklady77* 

 
_You look gorgeous as always!  The HIP mascara does NOT make my lashes look like that...lucky girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sorry to hear that! It´s my HG volumizing mascara, it just sucks that it´s not being sold in my country so I have to stock up on it everytime I visit the US. 
I guess I should add that my lashes are naturally long and curled, but very thin..so I´ve tried almost every volumizing mascara out there, and L´Oreal H.I.P. mascara is my favorite cause I can pile on about 10 coats lol, and there´s still no clumping!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_u look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





U inspired me to do a little research and the deepest color this foundation comes in is unfortunately a dark beige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll try it at the counter though, I can't resist skin this flawless_

 
sadly I heard that this foundation doesn´t run very dark, which a major con for women with darker skin! I´m an NC30 and wear shade #030.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous and hot!!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!(as usual)Glad to see your face around here again,and i love your hair.


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 6, 2008)

loves the lashes girl


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Jan 6, 2008)

wow i dont say many girls are gorgeous but you're GORGEOUS!!


----------



## ancilla (Jan 6, 2008)

this is a lovely look! thanks for sharing


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 7, 2008)

You look beautiful and your skin looks amazing! I'm lazy and I don't want to read through all the pages lol...how much coverage does it have? Is it heavy/full coverage or less?


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jan 7, 2008)

*You are so f'kkn gorgeous it kills me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*BTW, it's nice to see you posting again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, your skin looks so glowy and flawless


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_You look beautiful and your skin looks amazing! I'm lazy and I don't want to read through all the pages lol...how much coverage does it have? Is it heavy/full coverage or less?_

 
thank you! The coverage is medium to full, depending on the application. When I buff it in with my #187 brush it feels like nothing on my skin, the finish is semi-matte I would say. When you stipple it on with a makeup sponge it´s definitely full coverage.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 8, 2008)

wow that foundation looks great on you 
Very Pretty


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 8, 2008)

You always look beautiful!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 8, 2008)

you are so gorgeous!

i was living for a long time in Innsbruck (september 06 - july 07) und ich liebe Österreich


----------



## Pappie (Jan 9, 2008)

You're beautiful! It's hard to believe you DON'T have flawless skin like that. Just beautiful.


----------



## mexicana32 (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_thank you! The coverage is medium to full, depending on the application. When I buff it in with my #187 brush it feels like nothing on my skin, the finish is semi-matte I would say. When you stipple it on with a makeup sponge it´s definitely full coverage._

 

OMG I really want to try this!!


----------



## fingie (Jan 10, 2008)

You're so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That foundation looks awesome!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_you are so gorgeous!

i was living for a long time in Innsbruck (september 06 - july 07) und ich liebe Österreich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
cool! I´ve never been to Innsbruck, but some of my friends go to college there. Great place for winter sports!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 10, 2008)

yes, too bad i'm so bad at skiing LOL loved shopping in Vienna though heh went there a couple of times! love it!


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jan 13, 2008)

Very very pretty!  And beautiful skin!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 14, 2008)

your skin looks great! and love the lashes


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 14, 2008)

your skin looks amazing. i've gotta check your foundation out!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 14, 2008)

waaaaaaaaay pretty!


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 14, 2008)

i agree, great foundation!!!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Jan 14, 2008)

GORGEOUS! wow!

I also have a question: Do you have oily/shiny skin and how does the foundation do in regards to that? I'm using MAC studiofix fluid and I still get shiny...


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 14, 2008)

your beautiful! lovely look


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 15, 2008)

very pretty and subtle! i like it...  need to get me summa dat foundation!


----------



## Renee (Jan 15, 2008)

I just bought this foundation! I absolutely love it! it covers everything and I have a lot of hyper pigmentation from birth control pills and it dies a great job of covering that. i'm telling all my friends about it!


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

You skin has inspired me to buy some of that foundation...lovin your eyes too!


----------

